# Terrore&fastidio



## Tebe (2 Maggio 2015)

Sono andata a tagliarmi i capelli.
Ho dovuto abbandonare la mia parrucchiera storica per un improvvisa mancanza di comunicazione su più fronti.
E solo chi ha i ricci bastardi e vuole tenerli lunghi, sa quale sia la tragedia biblica di trovare qualcuno che li sappia tagliare.
Alla nuova ho spiegato per filo e per segno come andavano tagliati, dandogli anche la motivazione.
Qui c' è una rosa, qui anche, li anche, la dietro invece un riccio più ribelle, a destra...
Taglia la prima ciocca e già mi viene un infarto.
Morale.
Stamattina mi lavo i capelli.
Terrorizzata.
Già ho dovuto ingoiare gli almeno 10 centimetri di accorciamento che non era minimamente nelle mie intenzioni ma vabbè. 
Crescono in fretta, e poi tutta salute.
Morale.
Lavo.
Metto la spuma.
Asciugo.
Giá sotto le dita, mentre li stropicciavo, sentivo che sulla nuca si stavano troppo arricciando...
E mi sono riterrorizzata.
Insomma.
Mi sono guardata allo specchio.
Sembro un barboncino tosato con i ricci spaventati.
Anche dal silicone, non solo dal taglio inguardabile.
E si. Perché ha usato tutto lo scibile siliconico. Anche se non ho guardato l inci dei prodotti, mi basta toccare e guardare i capelli per accorgermene.
Staranno spaventati per almeno due settimane, il tempo che ci vorrà per lavare via quei siliconazzi maledetti.
E poi, ciliegina sulla torta. Mattia ha bevuto il caffè con me e mi ha salutata con.
-Minchia che capa tieni!ahahahahahaha-

Ovviamente l' ho  cartellato come un tamburo.


----------



## Alessandra (5 Maggio 2015)

mannaggia che nervoso quando sbagliano il taglio! 
Hai due chances :
1-Tornare dalla tua ex parrucchiera con I tappi alle orecchie,  così non ti irrita piu' con certi discorsi.
2- andare a far visita al tuo amico che ti consiglio' come tingerti I capelli


----------

